# Funk'd Golf Grips



## thecraw (Oct 14, 2009)

I have surprised myself by finding a cheaper alternative to the rising cost of new golf grips. I have always been a Lamkin Full Cord or Golf Pride Multi-compound grip man but with costs now being upwards of Â£80 to re-grip a set of irons I decided to have a little hunt about and see what alternatives were out there.

I had a look at Sharpro and a couple of other grips before I took a chance and ordered one of these grips to try out first on my 2 iron:-

http://funkdgolf.com/revolution-cord-golf-grips.php

I have been quietly impressed and have now just bought and fitted another nine grips onto my irons and driver. They are maybe not everyones cup of tea however in my opinion, performance and value wise they are fantastic and I'm glad I took a chance on a "cheap" grip manufacturer and if I'm being honest I find them to be every bit as good as the big boys.

I only paid Â£31 including delivery for the 9 grips! If anyone is looking to re-grip then I would certainly recommend that you have a serious look at what else is out there as these are great grips for the money and performance wise they cant be faulted.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2009)

Pity they don't do a black/black combo. Not into coloured grips. Opportunity missed me thinks.


----------



## drawboy (Oct 14, 2009)

Sharpro make really good grips at a fraction of the cost of golf prides, I agree, if you are in the market for a re-grip take a look and save a few quid.I think you will be impressed.


----------

